# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  A-10 Thunderbolt II 1/32 от TRUMPETER

## Lelick009

Близится начало сборки "Громоизрыгателя" если у кого есть интерес к данному набору, можно пообсуждать, могу выложить фотографии литников.

Еле выжил после праздников :shock:

----------


## GUS

Да вот и я никак не возьмусь. Если будете смотреть геометрию - поделитесь.

----------

В пятницу распечатал на работе чертежи, с надеждой за выходные обмерить и сфотографировать, но дома обнаружил, большой разбег (напутал что-то с масштабом, переводя из футов и дюймов в миллиметры). Сегодня все перделал, вечером все-таки возьмусь за китайскую геометрию, завтра постараюсь выложить часть.

----------


## Lelick009

Выше написанное, мое!
Когда прочитал понравилось слово "перделал".

----------


## GUS

Ну что-же, жду результат.

----------


## Lelick009

Не ручаюсь за точность чертежей Detail&Scale INC., но сравнивал по ним.

----------


## Lelick009

Хвостовая часть легла более-менее.
Опять мала высота профиля.
При совмещении частей в общую длину вписалось нормально, но...
Появился зазор между половинками фюзеляжа 2,5 мм, если свести детали вплотную, хвостовая балка опустится на приличную величину, что сильно бросается  в глаза.

----------


## Lelick009

Чего-то фотки не цепляются по многу.

----------


## Lelick009

1. Не знаю как называется (киль? гребень?) смещен к хвосту.
2. Место под него другой формы.

3. Непонятный "неоткрываемый" люк.

4. Носовые датчики облучения несколько выше.

----------


## Lelick009

Вышеприведенные обмеры делал наскоком, когда вплотную займусь сборкой подойду более детально.

Вечером прибежала ТЕЩА и фотосессия на время отложилась. Сегодня вечером пофотаю другие детали набора.

Лирическое отступление.
Касаемо косяков и неточностей Трумпетера (да и других фирм-изготовителей) имею сугубо свое мнение:
1. Есть действительно большие косяки, которые считаю, просто необходимо исправлять (как например в/з Су-27 от Трумпа).
2. Есть неточности, например форма обтекателей ламп БАНО. Тут каждый волен решать сам - оставлять как есть, либо пилить.
3. Есть мелкие неточности, например - неправильная форма кого-нибудь лючка, и если ты не техник, который открывает этот люк для обслуживания каждый день, то фиг и заметят, что он не той формы. И переделывать ради этого всю расшивку, это извените уже через край (и так времени не хватает, из-за этой работы-мать еЁ).
4. Есть очень-очень мелочи, типа (видел такое в форуме) у вас покрашено стеклышко БАНО, а у оригинала лампочка цветная.... (особенно заметно у 1/72  :D )
Ну не было у техников цветной лампочки, вот и залили стекло цапон-лаком
Это увольте уже чистая придирчивость, ИМХО.
Хотя конечно очень хочется, что бы модель максимально походила на прототип, но не надо забывать, что есть такое понятие "эффективность-стоимость" и если потратить на модель 2 года, кучу денег на афтермаркинг, вылизать её всю - будет очень красиво, но кроме самого себя всей глубины проделанной работы ни кто не оценит.

Конечно есть отдельные случаи - ЛЮБИМЫЙ САМОЛЕТ, например любимый для меня Су-27.
Я его вылизываю по максимуму (у каждого он свой), переделываю кабину, кокпит, кресло уже третий раз для достижения нужной (на мой взгляд) схожести.
Только в таком случае чрезмерное "вылизывание" оправдано (для меня)

----------


## Lelick009

Оказывается правый и левый гребни отличаются, китайцы опять напутали, стало более понятно и по "неоткрываемому" люку - он тоже не правильный.

----------


## Kasatka

Lelick, спасибо за кратенький обзор.

Хотелось бы поскорее увидеть начало сборки =)

Что есть из референсного материала?

----------


## GUS

Все более- менее исправимо, будут еще недостатки по кабине и нишам.
Но тоже все исправимо без особых затрат. Это я уже сам просмотрел на
своих отливках. А, вообще, мне не очень нравятся чертежи из Detail &
Scale. Проверено по А-7, F-4U. 
Заодно вопрос к Сергею - когда?

----------


## Lelick009

Сборка начнется наверное месяца через два (сейчас доделываю Су-27, скоро выложу фотки по переделке кабины своими силами).

----------


## Lelick009

По поводу чертежей вы правы, но компания - производитель А-10 к сожелению отказала мне в предоставлении рабочей документации, без аргументации отказа. Если серьезно, то гарантировать достоверность рисунков (именно рисунков), выложенных в сети не может ни кто, вот и приходится сравнивать их между собой, с фотографиями, поэтому о точности соответствия с прототипом говорить не приходится.

Я уже упоминал, что сравнения делал предварительно, с надеждой, что кто-нибудь подключится еще, а совместными усилиями выявить истину намного проще.

----------


## Kasatka

А чертежи в Modelling Manual  не смотрел?

----------


## Lelick009

Эти чертежи смотрел тоже, там есть свои плюсы, но и минусов хватает. Думаю перед началом сборки объединить чертежи из разных источников, в тех местах, где они более правильные. Пока не собрал достаточно информации для этого.

----------


## GUS

Давайте, дерзайте. Когда что-либо нужно будет дополнительно - пишите, я выложу. Материала у меня достаточно много, но так как я где-то в глубине души лентяй. ...

----------


## Skylark

2 Lelick009:

В Detail & Scale есть и эскизы с координатами сечений силового набора!
А на airliners.net можно найти боковики носовых частей. Сильно помогает в работе  :)

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

Явно придется делать новый, хотя бы козырек. Там лобовое стекло непомерной просто ширины получилось.

----------

